# Paramedics vote overwhelmingly to give up raises



## MMiz (Jul 22, 2009)

*Paramedics vote overwhelmingly to give up raises

*Paramedics for Austin-Travis County Emergency Medical Services have voted overwhelmingly to give up scheduled pay raises next year to save the city’s ailing budget about $755,000.


Medics voted 88 percent in favor of amending their labor contract with the city to forgo the 2.75 percent raises that were part of an employment agreement signed last year.

*Read more!*


----------



## reaper (Jul 22, 2009)

They should have voted to get more! The city will find the money.



Read the comments. The people really don't like their police in that city!


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thats nuts, they have been in a longgggggg contract battle in providence RI with the fire/ems over contract negotiations to the point the mayor has a radio commercial about it


----------



## el Murpharino (Jul 23, 2009)

MMiz said:


> *Paramedics vote overwhelmingly to give up raises
> 
> *Paramedics for Austin-Travis County Emergency Medical Services have voted overwhelmingly to give up scheduled pay raises next year to save the city’s ailing budget about $755,000.
> 
> ...



I'd like to see the pay raise their county's elected officials give themselves this year...


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 23, 2009)

It's not as bad as it sounds.  They are going to take a 6% increase over the next 2 fiscal years if this action is approved by the legislation.  They are just saving this year's budget.  The city will still have to find the money for the raises... Just not this year.


----------



## reaper (Jul 23, 2009)

They should be getting the raise every year! It is called a cost of living increase for a reason.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 23, 2009)

Maybe they took a cue from some of the union contracts that have sent some cities to bankruptcy.  

Look at the number of employees in various occupations that must take up to 3 days off per month with pay.  There have also been some that have taken pay cuts.  Let's not forget the layoffs.  Hospitals have even closed so no job is secure.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 23, 2009)

8jimi8 said:


> It's not as bad as it sounds.  They are going to take a 6% increase over the next 2 fiscal years if this action is approved by the legislation.  They are just saving this year's budget.  The city will still have to find the money for the raises... Just not this year.



Actually as I understand they were scheduled about 2.75% this year, and the next few years as well.  Now they get 0% this year and only 3% each year for the next 2 years.  So they actually lose money even in the long run with this deal.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh... I understood it to be a2% increase this year, from what I heard reported on the local news.  So I saw it as getting the same amount if money over he 3 years.  Care to venture a guess as to why they voted overwhelmingly for less money altogether??  Maybe rather than layoffs?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 23, 2009)

$755k saved for the city is a good thing since they voted for it.

Lets say each person makes $27,000 (not uncommon for Texas... low standard of living) 3% is $810.  I'd take $810 less if it meant no one would be at risk for losing their jobs due to budget.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 23, 2009)

I may be mistaken, but I thin Austin medics make between 42 and 45.  In any case that seems to match up with my speculation.  I'll get on myspace and ask my friend she's an ATCEMS medic.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 23, 2009)

Even at $45,000, that's only $1350, which again, is nothing to somewhat guarantee job security.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 23, 2009)

Well they at least still get paid.  Chicago city workers are taking mandatory unpaid days off.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 23, 2009)

Good for them if it'll prevent layoffs. Here at Fairfax County we were facing a RIF of 89 uniformed personnel. We were able to avoid any layoffs, but we had to give up this year's COLA and freeze our step increase. Medics were able to keep their ALS incentive pay and riding pay for medic units and ALS engines. Those two items alone are worth up to 13 grand per year over a basic FF. 

Other County depts suffered RIF's and mandatory furlough days (mandated unpaid leave). Like Vent said, hospitals have been closing down. No job is truly safe nowadays.

This is why I advocate aiming for a uniformed municipal service, with a pension, and preferably a union. Losing a raise or two is certainly preferable to being homeless. Having a pension to look forward to is vital. Even if you can max out your 401k/403b, most individuals aren't educated as to proper investment strategy. Also, we've seen those near retirement take a 40% loss or more against their portfolio last year. Munis with defined benefits typically have a 457 deferred comp which is like a 401k, just without the employer contribution.

The good thing about this field, particularly if you're a medic, is that you can typically find per diem work to pad your income. Many aren't as lucky.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Ok I spoke with an ATCEMS Union Member Paramedic here is what she said:*

Fire didn't get a raise,

Police gave up their raise and

EMS didn't want to look bad and be the greedy ones taking their raise.

There was no threat of layoffs or anything like that, it was purely a saving face move.

Sucks they aren't getting more money because she said they are not getting any  more units. AND there are no more 24 hour shifts because they run 20+ calls per shift.  

But, pretty cool, I say on their part for helping the city meet its budget during the fiscal crisis.


----------

